# Show me your set ups



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

I wanna see what you all shoot or your kids just interested in seeing what other people have? Thanks.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's mines 

















Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## fitadad (Mar 16, 2015)

Afraid I can't take pictures at the moment, but as of right now my son shoots a Nitrum 34 with a Shibuya sight and Blackhawk scope. He also has a 24 inch stablizer with no additional weights in the front, along with about 13 ounces on the back bar.


----------

